# Better late than never



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story regarding your EV Pick Up Truck conversion. It was an interesting read.

Out of interest, in relation to de-sulfating batteries, have you heard of a product called Inox Battery Conditioner? I haven't tried it, but I would be interested to hear about other people's experience with it.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

well documented conversion. Only a couple of things I thought could do with a little extra attention. The mounting of the motor is rigid to the Truck body, I'm not a Mechanic but I'm pretty sure you should have some engine mount rubbers in there. Surely your motors torque will eventually twist or destroy your weld mounts? I'm not so sure about your Key making for coupling your motor to clutch. Any Engineering workshop would be able to make you one of those to the correct standard and tolerance for approx £30. It will fit better and be made from Key steel so last much longer. There maybe a very reasonable explanation for my last POV, but couldn't you have mounted a load of batteries in the subframe whilst you have the back off the car?? It would balance the car out much better, those little RWD pickups can be very tail happy in the winter..


----------

